
Engineers demo first processor that uses light for ultrafast communications - espeed
http://phys.org/news/2015-12-demo-processor-ultrafast.html
======
_chris_
I think it's pretty cool that the processor core used here is the same open-
source RISC-V core being used by lowRISC.

